# 11.5 month old ate coffee grounds



## wflcpw (Dec 4, 2006)

Not a lot,ds has just discovered the love of trash cans and this morning I threw away my filter w/ coffee grounds in it. He grabbed a hand full and I cleaned his mouth up but I am sure he digested some. Should I worry???


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

Hope it was decaf!







I wouldn't worry too much. My kids have eaten much worse and survived.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

My 19-month old ate cat crap the other week. Well, tried it and spit in out into his father's hand. After the doctor stopped laughing, he told me that it would be ok.


----------

